# Battery Jigsaw



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'd like one but so far it's not been an exciting time. I have Milwaukee and Makita battery platforms, 18v. And to boot I've used a barrel grip jigsaw most of my career, so that's what I'd like to stick with.

I've looked at both the Milwaukee and Makita barrel grip saws and they don't excite me. Both require a hex wrench to angle the base. The Makita doesn't have a blower to keep the saw line clean. The Makita from the many reviews I've looked at seems to be the better beast. But lacking a few wanted features.

What do you guys use for a battery jigsaw and what do you think of it good and bad?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I use the Carvex cordless barrel grip, use it upside down 99% of the time. I find it easer to see the cut line without the saw in the way.

Tom


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Does it have a paddle switch? That would be nice


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I use the Carvex as well and also 99% of the time upside down. Tool free foot change but I have a coping foot on it 95% of the time.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I cut this with the Milwaukee cordless D handle Dense material as well. Worked okay. Although I'm thinking of getting the new Milwaukee barrel grip. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Sucks to imagine a different battery platform, but there's a brushless barrel grip available in Yellow. I haven't touched it, but previous generations have tool-less base angling, so I can't imagine that's changed. 

Or, if you could put up with the bulk, there are adapters that let you use other brand batteries, like this one: https://www.ebay.com/i/273818077706?chn=ps


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Calidecks said:


> I cut this with the Milwaukee cordless D handle Dense material as well. Worked okay. Although I'm thinking of getting the new Milwaukee barrel grip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, champ. A little bit more practice, and you'll be able to cut a straighter line. 

:whistling


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Does it have a paddle switch? That would be nice


The Carvex does not, push on/off switches on both sides of the saw.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the m12 which I really like.


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Plus 3 on the Carvex , but I use mine right side up.
I don’t have a Collins coping foot for it.
Good battery life and a great cut , I’m on the fence about the blinking light though.
Good luck
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well if I'm getting another battery platform it certainly isn't going to be Festool. To pricey and not enough selection for the future. I'm sure it's a nice saw. But the fact that you have to by a base to make it tilt is really stupid.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Juan80 said:


> Plus 3 on the Carvex , but I use mine right side up.
> I don’t have a Collins coping foot for it.
> Good battery life and a great cut , I’m on the fence about the blinking light though.
> Good luck
> ...


I don’t have the coping foot either, I just prefer cutting from the bottom side so I can see the blade better.

Tom


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Calidecks said:


> I cut this with the Milwaukee cordless D handle Dense material as well. Worked okay. Although I'm thinking of getting the new Milwaukee barrel grip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use to scribe that with?


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm waiting on the barrel grip from Hilti UK. They have dhandle available but could never get comfortable with dhandle. My primary cordless platform is Hilti. 2nd is DeWalt.... But seriously a hair away from selling off all Black n yellow off and moving to Maki for 2nd platform.... Way too many repairs and hassle on the BnY. Way too many. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Designed2Fail said:


> What did you use to scribe that with?















Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> I'm waiting on the barrel grip from Hilti UK. They have dhandle available but could never get comfortable with dhandle. My primary cordless platform is Hilti. 2nd is DeWalt.... But seriously a hair away from selling off all Black n yellow off and moving to Maki for 2nd platform.... Way too many repairs and hassle on the BnY. Way too many.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Forgot pic









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I have the present Milwaukee 18v. Works fine but heavy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Went to HD and looked at the D handle Milwaukee because that's the only one they had. Heavy, solid feeling.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Won't even try and lie I am stealing that idea from you lol :thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I must say, of all they guys who I didn't expect to go all hillbilly.. That's some hillbilly jank right there.

Not saying it isn't awesome, because it is. I just expected you to show us some high end shiznit made in Gemany with the hair of blonde Frauleins or something.

Oh, and I'm stealing it too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Copy much


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's corded.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

True


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Mario G said he hates it
https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-2...rel+Grip+Jig+Saw&utm_campaign=July+Deals+2019


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Dewalt seems to be the winner in brushless jigsaw reviews. Smoother operation. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm going for the cordless Metabo STA LTX 140 now that I have some other Metabo cordless drills and impact guns. The batteries will also swap with my new Mafell KSS 40. So now I have 3 battery platforms. Makita, Milwaukee, and Metabo/Mafell


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

M.F Custom said:


> I'm going for the cordless Metabo STA LTX 140 now that I have some other Metabo cordless drills and impact guns. The batteries will also swap with my new Mafell KSS 40. So now I have 3 battery platforms. Makita, Milwaukee, and Metabo/Mafell




Did you order the pure or the kit mafell. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

For your information I order my blades from Germany. I can get 10 blades delivered for 348.00 24t. Timberwolf sells them for 48 bucks each. 

309 euros

Mike.
_______________


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I have the kit with the two Mafell PowerTank batteries and flexi track...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

M.F Custom said:


> I have the kit with the two PowerTank batteries




Let me know if you want to order blades bulk. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Calidecks said:


> For your information I order my blades from Germany. I can get 10 blades delivered for 348.00 24t. Timberwolf sells them for 48 bucks each.
> 
> 309 euros
> 
> ...


Can you please send me the link


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Calidecks said:


> Let me know if you want to order blades bulk.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Ok sounds good


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Check your PM.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Calidecks said:


> For your information I order my blades from Germany. I can get 10 blades delivered for 348.00 24t. Timberwolf sells them for 48 bucks each.
> 
> 309 euros
> 
> ...


I'm freaking out here, thinking platinum coated blades with gold inlaid teeth.

You're talking circular, not jigsaw.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I'm freaking out here, thinking platinum coated blades with gold inlaid teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking circular, not jigsaw.




I was speaking about the Mafell 40. Sorry bout Dat!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Leo G said:


> I'm freaking out here, thinking platinum coated blades with gold inlaid teeth.
> 
> You're talking circular, not jigsaw.


And they are only 4 11/16" dia blades to boot...


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

went little off topic as usual sorry!


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Wowzer...


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

M.F Custom said:


> Wowzer...https://youtu.be/i5LeKf2_C_w


Very impressive. I have used the carvex and found it to be powerful and accurate but , the mafell blows it away .


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

The Mafell is the king of all jig saws.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

M.F Custom said:


> The Mafell is the king of all jig saws.


And costs a kings ransom . Looks to be worth every penny


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Idothat said:


> And costs a kings ransom . Looks to be worth every penny


https://www.timberwolftools.com/mafell-p1cc-jigsaw


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

M.F Custom said:


> https://www.timberwolftools.com/mafell-p1cc-jigsaw


That’s only a little more than a Carvex , I saw prices of over $800 for that saw before . 

I’m not really a festool fanboy , Mafell is looking better to me everyday.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

The Jigsaw is the weak spot in the Festool line up. I have a Festool Trion also.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Idothat said:


> That’s only a little more than a Carvex , I saw prices of over $800 for that saw before .
> 
> I’m not really a festool fanboy , Mafell is looking better to me everyday.


That price is just the bare saw, if you add all the accessories on it adds up. Tilt base, circle cutter, rip fence, and systainer...


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

oh crap this is a cordless jigsaw thread!


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

M.F Custom said:


> oh crap this is a cordless jigsaw thread!


It is customary to get off topic at CT . I found it to be helpful anyway


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

How do you like your Carvex does it cut square or tend to wander off while cutting?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The sweet spot with Mafell is the Mt55cc and the kss40. Those two saws can make any deck a perfect work of art. 

I've had all the kss series except the 85. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

M.F Custom said:


> How do you like your Carvex does it cut square or tend to wander off while cutting?


Don’t have it anymore. Only had it a couple of weeks and it stopped working . Traded it for a TS 55 . 

It was my son’s he made the choice. 

I was impressed with the carvex , it had power and cut 2x materials straight and quick.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

still waiting for a review comparing the cordless barrel grips . i have yet to find one


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Milwaukee blew it with the switch. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

So since this thread started I have invested in several cordless jigsaws.

1st was a Makita top handle older LTX brushed unit, nice quality saw I'm just not a top handle guy so I sold it before much use.

2nd I picked up a Metabo STA 18 LTX 140 This is a nice heavy duty and very well built made in Germany Jigsaw. Loaded with nice features, auto speed sensing, quick release blade change, tool less tilt base, LED light, dust blower... Plenty of power it cuts fast and accurately... and the newer Metabo batteries are great. Only complaint I have is it's a bit big and heavy and the ergos could be better in your hand.

3rd I picked up a Metabo STA 18 LTX 100 Smaller lighter version of the Metabo 140 but... It's not nearly the same quality saw. The Metabo STA 100 is made in China and you can tell, yes it's smaller and lighter but it feels cheap, it's noisy, vibrates more and tends to wander and not cut as accurately. I sold it also.

4th I picked up the Makita XVJ01Z brushless barrel grip jigsaw. This is a very nice saw, typical Makita quality, cuts real nice and has plenty of power. The electronic style button switches take a little getting used to but they are on both side of the body so that helps. It is also a big saw but ergos are better in the hand than the Metabo 140.

I still don't have enough time on the Metabo 140 or the Makita brushless yet to pick a favorite... I will follow up after more use with these two units side by side.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I might look into that Metabo 140. I already use the battery platform for my Mafell KSS40. Not happy with the switch on the Milwaukee. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I also purchased a Metabo cordless multi tool and was not happy with it. It's another Metabo made in china! definitely felt like it was a lower quality tool just like the STA 100 jigsaw... it vibrates an awful lot, noisy as hell and gets hot during use. I decided to replace it with the Metabo HPT version (Hitachi) and love it! it's a great fast cutting multi tool, very smooth running and quiet... also has an auto speed sensing position option that is nice. Since I have so many Metabo batteries now I decided to try the Metabo cordless planer, I'm pretty sure is a re-branded version of the Hitachi cordless planer since Metabo now own Hitachi (HPT) it just uses the Metabo style batteries.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i got the makita barrel grip .the reviews made it look smaller and less cumbersome then the milwaukee [i have those two platforms ]
compared to my festool 300EQ it cuts way faster .also sure seems alot smoother . i also had an old bosch with a coping foot .not a great comparison since bosch has serious wear . coping foot went right onto makita easily, except a stupid nut falls out when you remove base plate screw .why is it not secured .the makita is tight and when i played around with coping it certainly is nice upgrade.cuts tight ,smooth and no stupid cord to get in the way . this thing really cuts fast ,i will probable use it more then i did then i used to use a jigsaw


----------

